# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Anton Chekhov's "The Duel"

## kybarry

Has anyone seen this movie, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1282041/, Anton Chekhov's "The Duel?" I loved this story and would love to see it if it's worth it.  Also, does anyone know if I can find it online?

----------


## shkesper

> Has anyone seen this movie, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1282041/, Anton Chekhov's "The Duel?" I loved this story and would love to see it if it's worth it.  Also, does anyone know if I can find it online?

 Download this torrent http://www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/ ... -BULLDOZER 
But in Russia, the other more popular film on this book. It's called "Bad good man." There are remarkable Russian actors: Vladimir Vysotsky and Oleg Dal.

----------


## kybarry

O great, I'd much rather watch that one, I love Vysotsky (his songs, at least ( :: .  Do you know if there is a torrent for "Bad Good Man," as well?

----------


## shkesper

> O great, I'd much rather watch that one, I love Vysotsky (his songs, at least (.  Do you know if there is a torrent for "Bad Good Man," as well?

 http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/166308
Только фильм идёт на русском языке. Да и Высоцкий не поёт там.
But the film is in Russian. Yes, and Vysotsky not sing there.

----------


## hannyflow

The duel does not develop an overarching sense of purpose, but observing the behaviour of the film are strong enough argument for a more pronounced would be superfluous. It is a pleasure just to stroll in the company of characters, or at least see a little enough to observe without being judged in return.

----------

